# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kur prindërit nuk aprovojnë një lidhje!

## Crazy_Girl

Kjo tem hapet sepse neqoft se ju dashuroni nje vajz ose nje djal dhe familja juaj nuk ja u pelqen djalin apo vajzen qe ju dashuroni si do vepronit ju???

Un per veten time do ju thesha qe cfare rendesie ka se cfare familje ka djali kur un e dua djalin dhe ate do ta dua per jet...ose do ju thesha do e mar e ju pelcisni ne vent  :buzeqeshje:  sepse eshte e veshtire te gjesh dike qe e do me gjith shpirt dhe gjithashtu te do dhe ai person ty ju si mendoni? :Lulja3:

----------


## Dito

Fjale me vend kajmaklia dajes. Por...... ishalla gjen bandill pak puntor se pastaj te mori dreqi te mori, jo per gje po do kalosh nete te bukura e dite te trishtuara.
Gjithsesi sta kom merakun tyna jo, je goce me mend dhe kur gjuan ne gjol nuk te hyn ne pune karremi se ke stil tjeter:P

Bo vaki nuk eshte si them una :buzeqeshje: 


Mpuq mpuq na daje Odeoni.

*Dito*

----------


## PaToSaRaK

O Crazy po kush po i pyet te shpise moj. Une per veten time bej ca te dua une si me thote radari mua jo si thone prinderit.

----------


## Gocaaaaaa_uk

Per mendimin tim eshte shume e rendesihme te arrishte te gjesh nje njeri te mire qe e do dhe te do, por ama dhe familja ka  te beje se nuk ja vlen te kesh lidhje me nje familje qe eshte per toke, keshtu qe dhe prinderit duhet te kuptohen. Po qe se ti personalisht crazy e ke gjetur nje cun t e tille u dashurofsh sa me shume dhe ishalla te do gjateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Kjo tem hapet sepse neqoft se ju dashuroni nje vajz ose nje djal dhe familja juaj nuk ja u pelqen djalin apo vajzen qe ju dashuroni si do vepronit ju???
> 
> Un per veten time do ju thesha qe cfare rendesie ka se cfare familje ka djali kur un e dua djalin dhe ate do ta dua per jet...ose do ju thesha do e mar e ju pelcisni ne vent  sepse eshte e veshtire te gjesh dike qe e do me gjith shpirt dhe gjithashtu te do dhe ai person ty ju si mendoni?


Crazy Girl nqs do njeriun dhe Familja nuk eshte dakort duhet pas parasysh qe me ate Njeri do kalosh jeten kurse Familja edhe pse nuk eshte Dakort per momentin do e pranoj me vone.I thone 1 jete e gjithe perpara derman prandaj rendesi ka Njeriu. :i qetë:

----------


## FLORIRI

Un pa pelqimin e prinderve nuk martohem se e di qe jane te vetmit rob ne bote qe me duan sinqerisht e nuk ma kane me te keq kurre.Nese nena do te me thoshte *"jo"* per filan goce psh qe e njeh ate dhe familjen e saj.Betohem qe nuk do ia thyja llafin e do ti bindesha pa rezerva mbasi te me shpjegonte se pse nuk i pelqen.

Shume persona te shtyre gjithnji nga deshira per te imitu nje modernizem te kote e bosh mund ta mendojne si te prapambetur faktin qe opinioni i prinderve eshte i rendesishem.Une fatmiresisht nuk bej pjese ne keto.

Te tana fete e kan than se sa rendesi ka prindi ne strukturen familjare.
Duke e nis me dhjete urdhnat e shenjta te Moisiut e tek kshillat e Krishtit e deri tek Muhamedi.

*Parajsa eshte poshte kembeve te nenave*

dmth ato njerez te medhenj te mendimit i kane dhene kete vlere..

Kush jam une qe mos ti vleresoj,,e te mos marre mendimin e tyre?

Flas per ata qe kuptojne 

Ti qe po lexon nese e ndjen qe u preke nga kjo qe them une apo don me repliku

Mos e bej

ngrihu bej nje xhiro rreth e rrotull pc

hap dritaren merr ajer e pastaj ec e me lexo dhe i her...

Nese prap te shfaqet deshira me repliku do te konstatosh se ke nevoje te shkosh deri ne banjo.
shko

hahah

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Kjo tem hapet sepse neqoft se ju dashuroni nje vajz ose nje djal dhe familja juaj nuk ja u pelqen djalin apo vajzen qe ju dashuroni si do vepronit ju???
> 
> Un per veten time do ju thesha qe cfare rendesie ka se cfare familje ka djali kur un e dua djalin dhe ate do ta dua per jet...ose do ju thesha do e mar e ju pelcisni ne vent  sepse eshte e veshtire te gjesh dike qe e do me gjith shpirt dhe gjithashtu te do dhe ai person ty ju si mendoni?


Po zogu po...kshu ne forum ene me te shkrujtme e thoni ju.. po ec e thuja plakes ose plakut ti...! Te ndajn me zorrr naaaaaaaaa 8 me 2 ta bojn... :shkelje syri: 
Pranej thojn : Merre dashnoren mo te mire se vetja

----------


## panchovilla

Perhere duhet te mendohet edhe gjeja me negative ne jete. Psh nese nje femer e merr nje mashkull duke ia prishur qefin prinderve te vet nese me vone ndahet nga ai mashkulli a mund ti rregulloje marrdheniet me priderit si me pare? Edhe nese i rregullon marrdheniet prinderit do i thojne `nuk na degjove` perhere.
Dikush tha me siper nese me thote nena `pse mos ta marr filanen me arsye` duhet te degjoj. E mbeshtes kete mendim. Dmth nese ka ndonje shkak te llogjikshem pse mos ti degjojme prinderit?

----------


## Crazy_Girl

per mendimin tim eshte qe un bej si te me thote koka ime per ate qe e dua e dua dhe do e mar bammmm tja bejne keta te shpise pse sepse e dua un sme intereson se ca familje ka po eshte edhe e rendesishme te respektosh familjen tende per keto gjera

----------


## Vicky11

Xheni, personalisht mendoj qe cdo njeri mbi 18 vjec duhet te jet i lire te beje sic i do zemra. Mami dhe babi respektohen por cdo njeri i di me mire ndjenjat e tij dhe flas nga experienca, sepse prinderit e mij nuk ma pelqenin bf 3 vjet para, kurse tani qe jemi te martuar dhe e njofin se cfare njeriu eshte, duan ate me shume se une, keshtu eshte kjo bote.

----------


## FsHaTaRi

> Un per veten time do ju thesha qe cfare rendesie ka se cfare familje ka djali kur un e dua djalin dhe ate do ta dua per jet...ose do ju thesha do e mar e ju pelcisni ne vent  sepse eshte e veshtire te gjesh dike qe e do me gjith shpirt dhe gjithashtu te do dhe ai person ty ju si mendoni?



Ta mbeshtes dhe une mendimin  :buzeqeshje:  Kshu do beja dhe une >

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

> Kjo tem hapet sepse neqoft se ju dashuroni nje vajz ose nje djal dhe familja juaj nuk ja u pelqen djalin apo vajzen qe ju dashuroni si do vepronit ju???


kush pe pyet familjen mi lal, ato te majn njoni tjetrin sepse ca boj un skan pune fare ...puna ime...jeta ime... bisnessi im... se fundja un do jetoj me cunin jo ato

ato te hapin krahun ene mos bojn llafe ic  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DINA

*Edukimin e pare e mer nga familja. Do sdo ai do mbaje cik ane  negative apo ate pozitive te familjes. Dhe mendoj qe anje prind nuk ja deshiron te keqen femijes se tij. Prandaj dhe prinderit mendojne  qe ne k&#235; familje do bjeri vajza apo cuni i tij. Gjithashtu duhet te mendojme moshen dilikate sic eshte ajo e adoloshences. Ka shume faktor qe dergon prinderin te nderhyje per vajzen apo cunin e tij.

POR!!!
 Mendimin im eshte qe duhet te jetojme me realitetin dhe me kohen. Ne kohrat qe po jetojme prinderit nuk duhet te nderhyjne ne jeten e vajzes apo djalit kur ata ne te vertete dashurohen  dhe kane nje qellim serjoz per jeten.


====================Me respekt DINA==============*

----------


## camomilla

yyyyhhhh ca kam heq une me u feju me ate qe desha.babit ti as nuk i shkonte kurre mendja se une do fejohesha me nje italian,nuk donte.kishin frike se mos me linte pas ca kohesh(mentalitet shqiptari)dhe me thoshin- nqs do te fejohesh me te, kur te ndaheni as mos guxo te kthehesh me ne shpi.ishin fiksuar se do me linte meqe ishte italian. dhe une pranova.por ne fillim erdhi ne shpi qe te njihej me prindrit dhe atyre te mijve filloi ti pelqeje si djale.kane kaluar 4 vjet qe atehere e ne u fejuam e u martuam e jemi akoma bashke.tani u shkelqejne syte sa here qe e shohin.ndodh shpesh qe familja nuk eshte dakort po duhet gjet gjithmone nje menyre qe mos te prishesh me asnjeren pale.

----------


## Blue_sky

Nuk e di ne fakt,per mua aprovimi i prinderve eshte deri ne njefare pike mjaft i rendesishem.Dhe kjo jo vetem ngaqe jane prinderit e mi por ngaqe e di qe nuk do me kundershtonin ne dicka pa pasur nje problem te vertete ne ate njeri.Sido qe te ishte do i merrja ne konsiderate pikat e kundershtimit te tyre,si dhe do mundohesha ti kontrolloja ne forme objektive...por nese per mua s'jane relevante atehere do ju duhej te pranonin vendimin tim.Dhe jam mese e sigurte qe s'do me vinin me shpatulla per mur duke me thene"ose ne,ose ate djale",kane besim ne aftesine time per te zgjedhur njeriun qe ben per mua.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> kush pe pyet familjen mi lal, ato te majn njoni tjetrin sepse ca boj un skan pune fare ...puna ime...jeta ime... bisnessi im... se fundja un do jetoj me cunin jo ato
> 
> ato te hapin krahun ene mos bojn llafe ic


Nese s'ka pune fare familja jote me cfare ben ti , kush ka pune atehere ? Komshiu ? lol
Nese familja te kundershton , nje arsye e ka dhe belive me , nuk e ka sepse te ka inat pasi s'te do njeri ne bote me shume se sa familja e jote  :shkelje syri: 
Neser pasneser ndahesh ti me kete agon , ku do perplasesh nese s'je e zonja ta perballosh jeten e vetme ?Ke babi dhe mami right ?
Je e sigurte ti qe ke aq tru sa te gjykosh gjithcka dhe gjithkend me perpikmerine me te madhe dhe te nxjerresh konkluzionin se cili eshte opsioni me i mire per ty ?
Nga postimi yt , i doubt it , prandaj verja veshin me mire ca te thote familja se s'te behet njeri "familje" e dyte !Nejse , kur te rritesh edhe pak do e kuptosh qe biznesi yt eshte edhe biznesi i familjes tende dhe anasjelltas  :shkelje syri:

----------


## panchovilla

> Nese s'ka pune fare familja jote me cfare ben ti , kush ka pune atehere ? Komshiu ? lol
> Nese familja te kundershton , nje arsye e ka dhe belive me , nuk e ka sepse te ka inat pasi s'te do njeri ne bote me shume se sa familja e jote 
> Neser pasneser ndahesh ti me kete agon , ku do perplasesh nese s'je e zonja ta perballosh jeten e vetme ?Ke babi dhe mami right ?
> Je e sigurte ti qe ke aq tru sa te gjykosh gjithcka dhe gjithkend me perpikmerine me te madhe dhe te nxjerresh konkluzionin se cili eshte opsioni me i mire per ty ?
> Nga postimi yt , i doubt it , prandaj verja veshin me mire ca te thote familja se s'te behet njeri "familje" e dyte !Nejse , kur te rritesh edhe pak do e kuptosh qe biznesi yt eshte edhe biznesi i familjes tende dhe anasjelltas


Mos t'ia zeme per ta madhe sweetgirlit dhe ca te tjerave sepse akoma jane te vockla dhe duhet te rriten :ngerdheshje:  Disa mendime qe jipen ketu jane mendime adoleshentesh. Kush te doje cfare do le te thoje por per nja djale apo femer nuk eshte mire te prishesh me familjen.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Kjo tem hapet sepse neqoft se ju dashuroni nje vajz ose nje djal dhe familja juaj nuk ja u pelqen djalin apo vajzen qe ju dashuroni si do vepronit ju???
> 
> Un per veten time do ju thesha qe cfare rendesie ka se cfare familje ka djali kur un e dua djalin dhe ate do ta dua per jet...ose do ju thesha do e mar e ju pelcisni ne vent  sepse eshte e veshtire te gjesh dike qe e do me gjith shpirt dhe gjithashtu te do dhe ai person ty ju si mendoni?



"e ju pelcisni ne vend"? Crazy girl, a di cfare stresi perjetojn prinderit, cfare dhimbje ndjejn te shikojn vajzen e tyre te lidhen me dike qe ata e din qe s'te merriton ose s'eshte per ty. Do toleroje ti shikosh te merzitur, te qajn per ty, dhe te ndihen sikur ata do jen fajtor nese lidhja jote merr rrugen e gabuar. Imagjino nese marton djalin dhe ke femij (pasi ke femije eshte shume e veshtir te divorcohesh) sidomos per ne shqiptaret. Ne vit te ri, apo per Krishtelindjet familja e burrit tend me familjen tende ulen ne tavolin, dhe vec nje atmosfer te ftoht ndjen, jo buzeqeshje, sinqeritet, ngrohtesi. Si do ndihesh? Kush vajze apo djale sdo qe djali apo vajza qe ata dashurojn te pranohen me njerzit e saj te afert. Mos te duket e cuditshme nese te them qe te shtohet me shume dashuria kur njerzit e tu e duan burrin apo te dashurin tend. Pra nese je e zonja ti pranosh keto konflikte, lidhu me te dashurin, vec koha do te tregoj nese bere zgjedhjen me te mire.

----------


## oiseau en vol

O po e kam thene une qe ju labushkat jeni çupa me mend  :perqeshje:  !

Qe thua ti Rexhina birdie, eshte shume e rendesishme ne jete te kesh nje harmoni familjare, qofte me familjen tende qe do te krijosh qofte me ate qe do te ndahesh (dmth nuk do banosh me nen te njejten strehe, ose perndryshe thuaj ketu se pastaj do i shikosh kollovaret duke te telefonuar  :ngerdheshje: ).

Per mua, te shoh buzeqeshjen e njerezve te mi kur une jam krah per krah me zogezen time, kjo eshte aq e bukur dhe aq siguruese per mua saqe do te mendoja qe kjo qenka lumturia.

Por sidoqofte, konfliktet duhen ditur trajtuar, sidomos jo ultimatume please ! O mua, o ate ! Kjo nuk eshte zgjidhje. E pse jo, edhe mua edhe ate ? Por ka shume raste qe prinderit shohin tek nje kandidat per dhenderr dike jo aq te denje per çupen e tyre. Kete e them nga ana morale, intelektuale etj, por jo nga ajo fizike. Edhe shemtaqi i botes te jete ai, kur i pelqen çupes, te tjeret duhet te heshtin. Por ca gjera nuk anashkalohen aq lehte. Pervoja e prinderve e ndjen me hunde situaten qe do krijohet pas ca kohesh ne familjen e re, keshtu qe mire eshte qe te degjohen ato. Dhe sinqerisht, nuk me ka ndodhur ndonjehere te degjoj per dike vertete te mire qe te mos e kene pelqyer prinderit. Kur prinderve nuk iu pelqen, do kete patjeter diçka, se ashtu kot nuk thone ata. Po flasim per kohera te çliruara pak e jo ne kohe te Partise ku djali ishte per mrekulli por kishte ndonje gjysh pak me "njolle" dhe familja e çupes te nxirrte qumeshtin e zi.

Nejse, krejzi ishte çupe e mire, prinderit e njohin ate, dhe nuk besoj se do e kundershtojne kur tua paraqese dhendrrin e ardhshem, mjafton qe krejzi te jete so krejzi always...

----------


## Crazy_Girl

un ju kuptoj shum mire ju pa ju tu them un nje histori te vertet dhe me thoni ju se si te veproj kjo goca viruni ju ne poziten e saj!

Eshte nje goc nga shqiperia dhe eshte dashuruar me nje djal gjithashtu dhe ai na shqiperia...kjo goca eshte me shkolle per vete dhe e jema e kesaj goces ka mbaruar per doktoresh ene ijati per avokat...gjyshi dhe nena e saj per doktora etj etj dmth familja e kesaj goces eshte me emer ne shqiperi me familje te lart! Ky djali ska mbaruar asnje shkolle punon...familja e ti me kriminela pa shkolle etj etj...! Kjo vajza tani e do me gjith shpirt kte djalin do djalin dhe jo famijen e tij pavarsisht se ajo e respekton familjen e tij...kjo goca do djalin me gjith shpirt tani me thoni ju si do veproj familja e kesaj goces kur tju thote kjo dua nje djal dhe ti japi te detajet per familjen e tij dhe per kte djalin?? Tani per mendimin tim ajo do e mari sikur dhe mos te aprovoj familja e di shume mir qe sac te do familja nuk te do njeri ne bot sidimos prindrit dhe e di qe kan shume strese dhe probleme me femijet e sotem...por thone dhe nje gje pleqt ATE QE TA BEN FEMIJA STA BEN PERENDIA!! nuk e di te isha un ne pozicjonin e kesaj vazje do i kuptoja shume mir prindrit po te theshin JO per kte cunin por e dua un dhe asnjeri tjeter...Mendoj se ajo goca se imagjinon dot ate djalin me nje goc tjeter po ashtu dhe ai djali gjithashtu se imagjinon dot ate gocen me nje djal tjeter! Ju si mendoni?

----------

